# Would like critiques on watch photography



## Empty_Quarter (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Recently, I have started taking pics of watches, but without a macro lens, its proving to be a little difficult, so here are some that I took, touched up in lightroom. What do you think?


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

IMO very good, especially the 2nd & 3rd one:-!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

i have like and dislike. so i wanna discuss it objectively and analytically

*like*;
1. i like the way you put that kind of watches in very fresh, energic, and colorful watches. the color vivid.
2. sharpness. i always like sharp pics. it creates confident and some gallantry in exposing pics.
3. details, you got your every single detail in your watch. it is not easy to make. you have to manage light and it's reflection to get precise detil.

*dislike*
1. the watch is too 'looking up'. it doesn't disturbing photography composition, but it does for eye pleasure..
2. maybe your photograph should be more '1/3 composition photography rule'. i guarantee your works will be more fantastic.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds

that's all from me. but you really making progress and i know you have learn much.

regards
Ryan


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Empty_Quarter said:


>


Nice! Personally I wouldn't cover up the date window, looks IMO a bit awkward.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

I love this one! Lighting and colours are great.

tip: If you set the time to 10:10, the watch will look much better


----------



## 1mowatch (Jan 7, 2010)

That Orient orange just screams.... Cool. I have the same setup but the band you have on your Monster I put on my Orange Mako..


----------



## amnesia (Aug 2, 2006)

Nikon D60 - nice camera 

A polarising filter will cut down some of the glare / reflections, but other than that very pleasing shots.

The orange Orient in particular is very sharp, but the slow shutter speed has given blur on the second hand. You've also cropped the edge off the bezel, although I don't mind that.

10 past 10 is the law though


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the Seiko on a red cloth, looks great:-!


----------

